# Modern Mugs & Marvels Ceramic Dishware



## LVDeb (Jun 30, 2022)

It's a plate! It's a bowl! It was on sale! So pretty I couldn't resist. Review to follow after they've arrived.

https://modernmugsandmarvels.com/


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 30, 2022)

Wow, nice dishes - and great stuff on their site. Oh to be back on the farm, I would have found a spot for one of those sets!


----------



## LVDeb (Jun 30, 2022)

They will be well-loved here. I'm going to retire my blue earthenware set, and The Man's glass one, and use these.

Mugs are looming in the near future, too. But from here: Coffeify

And for the tea-folk, these sets are gorgeous Tenmokous

The Golden Peacock cups and pot have an honored place on my shelf.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2022)

Very nice. What are they made of? I can't seem to find that.


----------



## LVDeb (Jul 1, 2022)

Ceramic


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2022)

LVDeb said:


> Ceramic



Thank you


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 1, 2022)

They are probably stoneware.  The glazes are lovely although as a potter who made glazes (eons ago, along with the caveman) metallic glazes give me the willies as being completely unsafe. 



I'm sure they are, of course, they claim 100% but old habits die hard.


----------

